# Country-Style Ribs Done Temp.



## pianov (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm following Jeff's recipe for country-style ribs. He states 180 degrees F as done. Being that these "ribs" are actually sliced pork butt, why wouldn't you want t take them up to 205 F or so for maximum tenderness?

Thoughts?

Terry on Tampa Bay


----------



## joe black (Apr 3, 2016)

200* is for pulling a butt.  180* is plenty good for CSR's.  I usually brine mine in a sauce and apple juice mix for about an hour after they are almost done anyway.  This makes for a very tender and tasty CSR.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

At 205 they would just fall apart. They would be very tender though. May have to eat them with a fork.

Al


----------



## pianov (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> 200* is for pulling a butt. 180* is plenty good for CSR's. I usually brine mine in a sauce and apple juice mix for about an hour after they are almost done anyway. This makes for a very tender and tasty CSR.


Understood about the temp. Thanks. You say you brine them in a sauce and apple juice mix for about an hour after they are almost done. WOW! I've not heard of anything like that. Do you mind sharing your sauce and apple juice mix recipe? And you do this brining when the ribs are almost done? And then back in the smoker? I'm having a real hard time getting a grip on that. Please explain.

Thanks.


----------



## joe black (Apr 4, 2016)

Sincere apologies.... It should say, BRAISE, not brine.  Sorry for the misspeak.  I can certainly understand where the confusion is.

For he braise liquid, I use equal parts of Jeff's sauce and apple juice.  If you really like them sweet, you can add a half part of honey.  I smoke my CSRs directly on the grate for about 3 hours and then put them in a foil pan.  I add enough braise liquid to get to about half way up the ribs and then cover with foil.  I let them braise for about an hour and they are usually really enjoyed by all.  I'm running all of this at 250-275*.

I wanted to give you a more detailed recipe.  I hope it helps and I hope you have good luck with your CSR's.  Let me know how they come out.   Joe   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## pianov (Apr 4, 2016)

Holy Hanna! You really threw me for a loop there!! Makes sense now. Do you serve your CSRs directly from the braising pan, or do you put them back on the grate for a short while? At what temp do you move them from grate to braising pan? Sounds like a tasty approach! Thanks.

Terry


----------



## joe black (Apr 4, 2016)

Terry,  I just serve them directly from the braise.  Folks at the table will even like a spoon in the pan for a little extra, especially if there are some potatoes or anything else that will take the sauce.  I don't smoke the ribs to a temp.  After about 3 hours, I probe with a toothpick for tenderness with no problems.

I hope that works.  Sometimes I find that different cuts of meat will get tender at different temps.  As with a butt, it's done when it's done.

Let me know how it works,   Joe


----------



## joe black (Apr 4, 2016)

I forgot to say that I slather them with mustard and rub with Jeff's rub.


----------



## pianov (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for all your input Joe. I think I'm going to give your approach a try next time.


----------



## joe black (Apr 5, 2016)

Give it a try.  If you don't like them let me know and I'll give you my address.

Look me up any time.  I'm on here every day.   Joe


----------



## pianov (Apr 5, 2016)

Will do. Thanks Joe.

Terry


----------

